# labs in... what would you do?



## lisalisa (Sep 6, 2009)

Dr. want's to start me on 50mg of synthroid due to my symptoms..
constipation (sorry), irratibility, water retention pre menstrual ,and irregular periods. here are my results..

t4, free 0.8 - range 0.6 - 1.7
t3 total 93 - range 77-178
tsh 0.49 - range 0.28-4.02

I'm thinking I should try to naturally boost my t4 and t3 before starting on actual meds.. is my thinking rational or should I just start the synthroid. 
Thanks so much for your help...
I'm 43, active and healthy, not over weight, but feel like my metabolism is really slowing down no matter what I do..


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow. U sure about those numbers?

I can't believe your doc is starting you on meds with a TSH so low.

With your free t4 you would expect a significantly higher tsh.

Have you had a pituitary MRI?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lisalisa said:


> Dr. want's to start me on 50mg of synthroid due to my symptoms..
> constipation (sorry), irratibility, water retention pre menstrual ,and irregular periods. here are my results..
> 
> t4, free 0.8 - range 0.6 - 1.7
> ...


Your labs are very interesting. I have seen this before and I suspect there is more going on that meets the eye.

I would wait on the thyroxin replacement and seek another opinion if necessary. I am going to be frank with you as I know you ultimately would want that. I have seen these sort of labs w/ thyroid cancer and also hyperthyroid.

It is my humble recomendation that you insist on either and ultra-sound (these only pick up nodules that are big enough) or preferably a radioactive uptake scan.

I feel you should also have the following antibodies' labs tests......

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), Thyroglobulin Ab, TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin.)

And also, I was pleased to see the Free T4 but next time (and I hope it is soon), please insist on the Free T3 as well. The "frees" are unbound hormone (available for cellular uptake) and there are only a few instances where the Total 3 can raise an eyebrow and yours are one of them because the Total 3 is in the basement. That raises an eyebrow because the Total hormone is bound, unbound plus reverse hormone.

Something is afoot. And by the way, I am not a doctor. Just a layperson who has been around a long long time.

I just hope I can be of some help to you here and I am worried about your labs. And you.

Nasdaqphil also has good input; the pituitary would be a consideration as well.

Andros


----------



## lisalisa (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks for your replys, I appreicate your advice. Four years ago I have very similar labs except my T3 was off the charts low. I did some research and tried to fix it naturally.. I took iron and selenium - within 6 months everything went back to normal - all my levels were just about perfect.

I'm wondering if stress and diet can effect these numbers.. Within the past year I've had two family members die - plus a couple of other horrible issues. Also during the stress I lost about 20 pounds, i'm not over weight to begin with - 135lbs down to 115 at 5'8... anyway, just curious if any of these can effect the thyroid.. plus now I'm premenopausal..

thanks again..


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Your Free T4 and T3 are very similar to mine - low / low/normal except my TSH is 14, yours is .049.

TSH works on a negative feedback system - as Free T4 goes up, TSH comes down and vice versa.

If your Free T4 is low, why isn't your hypothalamus or pituitary sending the proper signals to your thyroid to increase TSH and hence boost your thyroid's output?

I am not a doctor but I would suggest you find a decent endocrinologist. It sounds to me like something is interfering with the signals between your brain and your thyroid.

Can I ask have you been tested for other sex hormones and if so, how were they?

Testosterone, Estrogen, LH, FSH, Prolactin, Cortisol?

I would be interested to see and I would be willing to bet if you saw a good endo those tests would be prescribed first. If other sex hormones are off, many of which also originate from the pituitary/hypothalamus, it may indicate a problem there.


----------



## lisalisa (Sep 6, 2009)

yes, my progesterone is very low.. estro high.. my testosterone was on the low side. I just started supplimenting with bio-identical progesterone cream.. do you think that and the stress could have anything to do with the low numbers


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lisalisa said:


> yes, my progesterone is very low.. estro high.. my testosterone was on the low side. I just started supplimenting with bio-identical progesterone cream.. do you think that and the stress could have anything to do with the low numbers


Aha; looks like our administrator nailed something. Estrogen dominance can really interferre with the thyroid. That is not to say that you should discard any previous suggestions.

It just happens to be one more thing to be added to the mix.

Andros


----------



## lisalisa (Sep 6, 2009)

hopefully it's the hormones.. i'm a severe hypochondriac, so reading these posts have put me in despair.. I'm going to talk to my doctor and see if I can get more tests run. I'm also going to up my iron and selenium again and see if that works as it did two years ago


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lisalisa said:


> hopefully it's the hormones.. i'm a severe hypochondriac, so reading these posts have put me in despair.. I'm going to talk to my doctor and see if I can get more tests run. I'm also going to up my iron and selenium again and see if that works as it did two years ago


Well, you see........................T3 and T4 are also hormones. Some of these things are like dominos falling down. If one thing is out of kilter, the other hormones follow suit.

Iron and Selenium is good. I certainly won't argue w/ that one. I have taken Selenium faithfully for many many years.

I do hope though that you "treat" yourself to a radioactive uptake scan.

Andros


----------

